# SSD prices fall by 48 percent in 2011-2012



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

*SSD prices fall by 48 percent in 2011-2012​*



> According to a report by Tech Report, prices of solid state drives have fallen by roughly 48 percent from early 2011, to June 2012.
> 
> The report, compiled with pricing data from Camelegg, finds that many SSD manufacturers are now selling drives at a rate lower than a dollar-per-gigabyte, a rate that becomes more apparent at higher capacities.
> 
> ...



Is this a good sign? Well, I did some analysis to see if the prices shown in above graph is true in Indian market, by taking the prices from Flipkart. 

*My Analysis:*



||
*Claimed in*
 | 
*Article (International*
 |
*market)*
|
*On​*
|
*Flipkart*
||
*Name*
|
*GB*
|
*$ per GB*
|
*Total (in $)*
|
*Total (in Rs.)*
|
*Actual Price*
|
*Rs. Per GB*
|
*Difference*
|
*Remark*
Corsair Force Series 3
|
120
|0.9|108|6168.96|7659|63.83|1490.04|
Corsair Force Series 3
|
240
|0.96|230.4|13160.45|14861|61.92|1700.55|
Corsair Force GT|240|1.02|244.8|13982.98|NA|NA|NA|
Corsair Force GT|120|1.08|129.6|7402.75|NA|NA|NA|
Corsair Force Series 3
|
60
|1.31|78.6|4489.63|5500|91.67|1010.37|
Corsair Force GT|60|1.42|85.2|4866.62|NA|NA|NA|
OCZ Agility 3
|
120
|0.84|100.8|5757.70|10900|90.83|5142.30|
OCZ Agility 3
|
240
|0.86|206.4|11789.57|21255|88.56|9465.43|
OCZ Vertex 3
|
120
|0.92|110.4|6306.05|10542|87.85|4235.95|
OCZ Vertex 3
|
240
|0.92|220.8|12612.10|22912|95.47|10299.90|
OCZ Octane
|
128
|1.02|130.56|7457.59|9265|72.38|1807.41|
OCZ Agility 3|60|1.11|66.6|3804.19|6300|105.00|2495.81|
OCZ Octane|256|1.2|307.2|17547.26|NA|NA|NA|
OCZ Vertex 3|60|1.29|77.4|4421.09|7210|120.17|2788.91|

*Conclusion:*
Best buy according to me, after comparing the price of brands which was mentioned in article and which are also available on Flipkart are: 
Corsair Force Series 3, 120  GB
Corsair Force Series 3, 240 GB
Corsair Force Series 3, 60 GB
OCZ Octane, 128 GB

And the worse are:
OCZ Agility 3, 120 GB
OCZ Agility 3, 240 GB
OCZ Vertex 3, 120 GB
OCZ Vertex 3, 240 GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Well 10k for 120 GB is still high for most people, but yeah its going to come down very soon


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmm...we are always bound to pay higher prices...crap excise duty and other taxes...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

Corsair Force 3? Avoid. Corsair Force GT is the best you can grab, considering 120gig version is available for 8k +/- something in India. Kingston's HyperX 120gig is also available in the similar price range. Maybe (just maybe, more of a speculation) OCZ will have revo drives available in India.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

Flipkart don't have many brands of SSD as of now:
Samsung, Crucial and Intel.

But it had some other brands which I wasn't able to analyze. 

*PS: I had assumed $1 = Rs. 57.12 (rate as of today).*


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 27, 2012)

guess it shouldn't take more time for the prices to be more reasonable !


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

Seagate would also be stepping in consumer level SSDs in the near future, this is official now...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2012)

> prices are finally stabilizing


?????? 

I dont think so. a year ago I bought 1 TB Seagate externel harddrive at 4.5K , now instead of decreasing, the price hiked to 6K.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone retailing Samsung 830 in India?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont think so. a year ago I bought 1 TB Seagate externel harddrive at 4.5K , now instead of decreasing, the price hiked to 6K.



I bought "WD My Book Essential 3.5 Inch 1 TB" at Rs. 3522 on Sep 10, 2011 (9 months ago) for a friend. And now the price is *Rs. 6827*. :dead:

Damn I wish, I should have bought one for myself! 



ico said:


> Anyone retailing Samsung 830 in India?



Any reason for choosing Samsung, when OCZ and Corsair is providing best VFM?


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2012)

Cost per Gigabyte isn't everything. Look out for failure rate and firmware bug history as well.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Cost per Gigabyte isn't everything. Look out for failure rate and firmware bug history as well.



Well. That's true.
But as of now, price is the only thing which is stopping consumers to move on to SSD. And until it's widely adopted (specially in India) we won't have much experience to talk about failure rates and bug history!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Anyone retailing Samsung 830 in India?



Nope, I saw some ebay seller was selling but they taking hefty amount. Currently 830 is one of the SSD in reliability and even in performance (the 256 GB beats crucial in performance)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2012)

kind of related to this news, yesterday I added a 16GB Samsung Class 6 sdhc card to ebay cart, it was at Rs.599, but today its showing Rs.1,499  
Samsung 16Gb Micro SD Card - Class 6 Micro SDHC, Memory Card, 5 Years Warranty | eBay
Did something happen in Flash Memory market like HDD market?


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ No, I believe seller is getting greedy or he has less stock.. I bought same product from same seller some 7-10 days ago....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

Samsung SSD is imported by Prime ABGB.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ No, I believe seller is getting greedy or he has less stock.. I bought same product from same seller some 7-10 days ago....



cool, did you test it (read/write)?
will buy when they update the price.
& reg. SSD, they've been saying the price will come down since its launch, but I dont see it happening, I'd rather get few TB HDD & enjoy its reliability than put 10k+ for ~250GB & wait for replacement


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 27, 2012)

No Kingston ,Seagate
Very Good price Decrease Expecting more...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 27, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> kind of related to this news, yesterday I added a 16GB Samsung Class 6 sdhc card to ebay cart, it was at Rs.599, but today its showing Rs.1,499
> Samsung 16Gb Micro SD Card - Class 6 Micro SDHC, Memory Card, 5 Years Warranty | eBay
> Did something happen in Flash Memory market like HDD market?



I was Lucky  then  paid Rs529


The Sorcerer said:


> Samsung SSD is imported by Prime ABGB.



Are you sure, because I saw he mostly import ocz


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

OCZ has 2 distributors now to sell nationwide via stores. As far as what Samsung India told me, they're not into SSDs in India yet, so they are brought in by Prime.

Prime also started a website to sell only ssds...
*onlyssd.com


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Cost per Gigabyte isn't everything. Look out for failure rate and firmware bug history as well.



this is true in my case.. I want a very reliable SSD, I dont want to go through all the hassle of RMA and stuff just after couple of months of buying the product. 

BTW .. is 60/64 GB sufficient for OS + BF3 + Visual Studio 2010? and which is the most reliable ones


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 27, 2012)

^ Need answer for the same.  

Would love to move on to SSDs.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2012)

^^120gb .......


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW .. is 60/64 GB sufficient for OS + BF3 + Visual Studio 2010? and which is the most reliable ones



OS=30 Gig
Visual studio=10 Gig.

Unless BF3 is more than 20 GB, I think 64 Gig is more than enough.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> OS=30 Gig
> Visual studio=10 Gig.
> 
> *Unless BF3 is more than 20 GB*, I think 64 Gig is more than enough.



Hey .. watch what you say!!!   (pun intended) 

BTW any specific SKU's you'd recommend?


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 27, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> cool, did you test it (read/write)?
> will buy when they update the price.



I did not exactly tested with any app.. but when I transferred files from comp.. transfer speed was 12 or 13MBPS


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Hey .. watch what you say!!!   (pun intended)
> 
> BTW any specific SKU's you'd recommend?



I didn't understand the context of 1st line. And the 2nd line as well.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I didn't understand the context of 1st line. And the 2nd line as well.



lol , first line was a warning cause I play BF3 , pun was also intended 

second line.. I wanted to know about alternate models other than the ones mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 28, 2012)

Still way too costly. 
They should lower the price of HDDs first.....


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW .. is 60/64 GB sufficient for OS + BF3 + Visual Studio 2010? and which is the most reliable ones


nope. you can't accomodate any games in 60gb. 120gb is minimum.

I have mushkin callisto 60gb ssd. OS(hibernate disabled)+Apps(including adobe cs master collection except video) in it with 20gb free. SSD should not be filled upto the brim as it will affect speeds.


_


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

HHD prices are way too high now , i bought a 1tb for 4300 some 8 months back , now their prices are between 5700- 6200 , i dont know what happened... hope that will also come down with fall in SSD prices.


----------

